
Yet ANOTHER WAY of Getting Root on High Sierra - xiam
https://twitter.com/xiam/status/935878591082049536
======
miles
Security Update 2017-001 fixes this as well: [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208315](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208315)

